# Black Sumatran Bantams??



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

*What would you come out with when mixing a Barred Rock Bantam and a Full size Black Sumatra? How can we get Black Sumatra Bantams?*


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea. Try it out


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Sumatran bantam*

*We kinda did she hatched one that is a hen and is just like the Sumatran just without the tail feathers. Beautiful! our old english Millie Fluer got her to and threw a rooster that is Different but pretty.*


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It may take more than one breeding to get what you want. Keep it up, and pictures would be great!!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is Batgirl Offspring of A Barred Rock Old English Bantam Hen and a Black Sumatran Rooster. ​


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very pretty! Love to see her all grown up.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

thank you I will post pics when she gets bigger  keep you guys informed. She hated being away from her brother and sisters. Although I think she liked being held and being inside for a few min. She was Spoiled as a Chick now she is her own Woman. They grow up so fast .


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is the Black Sumatran Rooster "Shadow"


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

He is handsome!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a better picture of the baby. She is the solid black one and the other is her momma


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

chickenlady84 said:


> *What would you come out with when mixing a Barred Rock Bantam and a Full size Black Sumatra? How can we get Black Sumatra Bantams?*


You should get some "intermediate" sized offspring (not large fowl and not bantam) and they will more than likely be black but will carry the barring gene. If you take a male and female from this cross (F1) and mate them together you should get some barred offspring (F2)....keep in mind barred females are generally always darker than barred females so you should have some form of "sex-link" visible in the chicks.

There are Black Sumatra bantams at nearly every poultry show I have attended, my advice is to find a breeder of Black Sumatra bantams and buy some chicks or hatching eggs! No need to recreate the breed when there are some good ones out there.  Also take a look at a thread called "Bantam X Regular Size" in this forum....we discussed the crossing of large fowl to bantams there a couple months back.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

ok i will thanks


----------

